# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Class More NPC Classes You Didn't Know You Didn't Need [Persian Plum]

## Metastachydium

NPC classes are curious things; while easier to produce than normal classes, they offer an interesting challenge: they have to be utterly unappealing garbage and yet fill a certain niche succesfully. The niche I'm going after today is "sneaky dispenser of precision damage"; there isn't, so far as I know, an NPC class with good Ref on the prairie anyway. So, best employed as a lowlife goon haunting the back alleys, here comes the humble

*Cutthroat*
*Alignment:* Any nongood.
*Hit Die:* d8.

*Class Skills*
The cutthroats class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis) and Use Rope (Dex).
*Skill Points at 1st Level:* (4 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Int modifier.

*Table: The Cutthroat*
Level
BAB
Fort
Ref
Will
Special

1st
+0
+0
+2
+0
Sudden strike +1d6

2nd
+1
+0
+3
+0


3rd
+2
+1
+3
+1


4th
+3
+1
+4
+1


5th
+3
+1
+4
+1


6th
+4
+2
+5
+2
Sudden strike +2d6

7th
+5
+2
+5
+2


8th
+6/+1
+2
+6
+2


9th
+6/+1
+3
+6
+3


10th
+7/+2
+3
+7
+3


11th
+8/+3
+3
+7
+3
Sudden strike +3d6

12th
+9/+4
+4
+8
+4


13th
+9/+4
+4
+8
+4


14th
+10/+5
+4
+9
+4


15th
+11/+6/+1
+5
+9
+5


16th
+12/+7/+2
+5
+10
+5
Sudden strike +4d6

17th
+12/+7/+2
+5
+10
+5


18th
+13/+8/+3
+6
+11
+6


19th
+14/+9/+4
+6
+11
+6


20th
+15/+10/+5
6
+12
+6




*Class Features*
All of the following are class features of the cutthroat.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*
Cutthroats are proficient with the dagger, punching dagger, club, dart, kukri, short sword, hand crossbow and dart thruster. Cutthroats are proficient with light armour, but not with shields.

*Sudden Strike (Ex)*
If a cutthroat can catch an opponent when she is unable to defend herself effectively from his attack, he can strike a vital spot for extra damage. Whenever a cutthroat's target is denied a Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), the cutthroat deals an extra 1d6 points of damage with his attack. This extra damage increases by 1d6 points for every five cutthroat levels thereafter. A cutthroat can't use sudden strike when flanking an opponent unless that opponent is denied its Dexterity bonus to AC.

This damage also applies to ranged attacks against targets up to 30 feet away. Creatures with concealment, creatures without discernible anatomies, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are all immune to sudden strikes. A cutthroat can't make a sudden strike while striking the limbs of a creature whose vitals are out of reach. A cutthroat can't use sudden strike to deliver nonlethal damage. Weapons capable of dealing only nonlethal damage don't deal extra damage when used as part of a sudden strike.

The extra damage from the sudden strike ability stacks with the extra damage from sneak attack whenever both would apply to the same target. For the purpose of qualifying for feats, prestige classes, and similar options that require a minimum number of sneak attack extra damage dice, treat the cutthroat's sudden strike ability as the equivalent of sneak attack.

----------


## Metastachydium

Another thing, or, rather, set of things WotC didn't bother to develop "lesser", i.e. NPC classes for are the game's subsystem's from outside the core. Among other things, this means that a purpose-built class for NPC invokers is not currently available in official sources. Below, I will make an attempt at partially remedying that with a shady, flashy stage magician class that I've _almost_ named the Conjuror of Cheap Tricks, the

*Imposter*
*Alignment:* Any nonlawful.
*Hit Die:* d6.


*Class Skills*
The imposters class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana)(Int), Knowledge (local) (Int), Perform (Cha), Sleight of Hand (Dex) and Spellcraft (Int).
*Skill Points at 1st Level:* (2 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 2 + Int modifier.


*Table: The Imposter*
Level
BAB
Fort
Ref
Will
Special
Invocations Known

1st
+0
+0
+0
+2

0

2nd
+1
+0
+0
+3
Arcane invocations (least)
1

3rd
+1
+1
+1
+3

1

4th
+2
+1
+1
+4

1

5th
+2
+1
+1
+4

2

6th
+3
+2
+2
+5

2

7th
+3
+2
+2
+5

2

8th
+4
+2
+2
+6
Arcane invocations (lesser)
3

9th
+4
+3
+3
+6

3

10th
+5
+3
+3
+7

3

11th
+5
+3
+3
+7

4

12th
+6/+1
+4
+4
+8

4

13th
+6/+1
+4
+4
+8

4

14th
+7/+2
+4
+4
+9
Arcane invocations (greater)
5

15th
+7/+2
+5
+5
+9

5

16th
+8/+3
+5
+5
+10

5

17th
+8/+3
+5
+5
+10

6

18th
+9/+4
+6
+6
+11

6

19th
+9/+4
+6
+6
+11

6

20th
+10/+5
6
+6
+12

7




*Class Features*
All of the following are class features of the imposter.


*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*
Imposters are proficient with darts, quarterstaffs and any one further simple weapon of their choice. Imposters are not proficient with any armour, nor are they proficient with shields.


*Arcane Invocations*
An imposter does not prepare or cast spells as true wielders of arcane magic do. Instead, he possesses a repertoire abilities known as arcane invocations that allow him to focus and control ambient magical energy. An imposter can use any invocation he knows at will.

An imposter's invocations are spell-like abilities; using an invocation is therefore a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity. An invocation can be disrupted, just as a spell can be ruined during casting. An imposter is entitled to a Concentration check to successfully use an invocation if he is hit by an attack while invoking, just as a spellcaster would be. An imposter can choose to use an invocation defensively, by making a successful Concentration check, to avoid provoking attacks of opportunity. An imposter's invocations are subject to spell. An imposter's caster level with his invocations is equal to his imposter level.

The save DC for an invocation (if it allows a save) is 10 + equivalent spell level + the imposter's Charisma modifier. Since spell-like abilities are not actually spells, an imposter cannot benefit from the Spell Focus feat. He can, however, benefit from the Ability Focus feat, as well as from feats that emulate metamagic effects for spell-like abilities, such as Quicken Spell-Like Ability and Empower Spell-Like Ability.

The three grades of arcane invocations, in order of their relative power, are least, lesser and greater. An imposter begins with knowledge of one invocation, which must be of the lowest grade (least). As an imposter gains levels, he learns new invocations, as summarized on Table: The Imposter. A list of available invocations can be found below.

Finally, unlike other spell-like abilities, invocations are subject to arcane spell failure chance as described under Weapon and Armor Proficiency above. Imposters can qualify for some prestige classes usually intended for spellcasters just as a warlock does.

*Arcane Invocations (with equivalent spell levels)*

_Least:_
Animate Rope (2nd)
Dancing Lights (1st)
Flare (1st)
Ghost Sound (2nd)
Mage Hand (2nd)
Open/Close (1st)
Prestidigitation (1st)
Summon Instrument (1st)
Silent Image (2nd)
Snuff the Light (1st)


_Lesser:_
Cheat (3nd)
Darkness (3nd)
Detect Thoughts (4th)
Disguise Self (4th)
Halt (4th)
Hypnotism (4th)
Friendly Face (3nd)
Instant Diversion (4th)
Minor Image (4th)
Phantom Trap (4th)
Stand (3nd)
Ventriloquism (3rd)


_Greater:_
Blink (5th)
Devil's Eye (5th)
Ghost Lantern (6th)
Illusory Script (6th)
Invisibility (6th)
Levitate (5th)
Phantom Guardians (6th)
Pyrotechnics (5th)
Shrink Item (5th)
Vertigo (6th)

♣
Those who would say Well, something (be it hot or cold) about it, are more than welcome to do so!

----------


## noob

Illusory script at will is strong.
However getting it at level 14 means that no player character will aim for it.

----------


## Metastachydium

I wasn't sure about it either, honestly, but yeah, that's what I figured. I mean, actual warlocks get greater invocations 3 levels earlier and Devil's Whispers is one of those

----------


## Metastachydium

I don't suppose I have to introduce the Warrior (like the Fighter, but even worse!) to anyone. The next addition to this dumpster fire is (to an extent) balanced against the Warrior, while ultimately deriving from the Barbarian. The question I asked was this: how to give an NPC class d10s, full BAB and actual class features without making the already miserable Warrior even more so? My answer to the question is the true ultimate thug, a professional heavy on the wrong side of the law, the

*Ruffian*
*Alignment:* Any nonlawful.
*Hit Die:* d10.

*Class Skills*
The ruffians class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Swim (Str) and Use Rope (Dex).
*Skill Points at 1st Level:* (2 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 2 + Int modifier.

*Table: The Cutthroat*
Level
BAB
Fort
Ref
Will
Special

1st
+1
+2
+0
+0
Illiteracy, flex 1/day

2nd
+2
+3
+0
+0


3rd
+3
+3
+1
+1


4th
+4
+4
+1
+1


5th
+5
+4
+1
+1


6th
+6/+1
+5
+2
+2
Flex 2/day

7th
+7/+2
+5
+2
+2


8th
+8/+3
+6
+2
+2


9th
+9/+4
+6
+3
+3


10th
+10/+5
+7
+3
+3


11th
+11/+6/+1
+7
+3
+3
Flex 3/day

12th
+12/+7/+2
+8
+4
+4


13th
+13/+8/+3
+8
+4
+4


14th
+14/+9/+4
+9
+4
+4


15th
+15/+10/+5
+9
+5
+5


16th
+16/+11/+6/+1
+10
+5
+5
Flex 4/day

17th
+17/+12/+7/+2
+10
+5
+5


18th
+18/+13/+8/+3
+11
+6
+6


19th
+19/+14/+9/+4
+11
+6
+6


20th
+20/+15/+10/+5
+12
+6
+6




*Class Features*
All of the following are class features of the ruffian.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*
Ruffians are proficient with all simple weapons, light and medium armour, and shields (except tower shields).

*Illiteracy*
Ruffians do not automatically know how to read and write. A ruffian may spend 2 skill points to gain the ability to read and write all languages she is able to speak. A ruffian who gains a level in any other class automatically gains literacy. Any other character who gains a ruffian level does not lose the literacy he or she already had.

*Flex (Ex)*
A certain number of times per day, a ruffian can exert herself to show even more strength than she normally possesses. While flexing, a ruffian temporarily gains a +2 bonus to Strength and a +2 bonus to Constitution, but she takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the ruffians hit points by 1 point per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when her Constitution score drops back to normal. These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are. While flexing, a ruffian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except for Balance, Escape Artist and Intimidate), the Concentration skill, or any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can she cast spells or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function. She can use any feat she has except Combat Expertise, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. A ruffian can continue flexing for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the characters (newly improved) Constitution modifier. A ruffian may stop flexing at any point before the duration runs out, but afterwards she loses the modifiers and restrictions derived from flexing and becomes fatigued (2 penalty to Strength, 2 penalty to Dexterity, cant charge or run) for as long as the current encounter lasts.

♣
Now, I believe _flex_ is a quite fitting as the name of a Rage-light ability like this, i.e. a bully trying to look cool rather than an anger management issue. But it _feels_ off. Any help with handling that issue (or any other issue with the class, needless to say) would be appreciated!

----------

